# quick drying metal primer?



## malarz (Aug 1, 2011)

Any recommendations? I need to prime a steel apartment door, interior side. The door was painted, has been stripped and is down to the metal. I'll be topcoating with a gold size then applying composition (fake gold) leaf. Yeah, I get all the fun jobs!

Its a small space in a small entry which is already finished and decorated with wall hangings and tables. No way I can spray a primer so it'll have to be done with a brush and short nap roller cover.

And, if a quick dry I'll just use one of the rust-inhibiting primers I have on the shelf.

Thanks in advance for any help.

malarz


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pro...ringCategory=exterior_paint_coatings/primers/

I'd use this. The adhesive bonding is good too but i'm guessing (Hope) you are using an oil size for the gilding especially on a door. Some of the solvents in the oil size will react badly or could with the adhesion primer. Make sure you seal it immediately...(speaking from experience) or it will have tarnished hand prints all over it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

SW Procryl is a great fast drying primer, comes in grey and white. It can be recoated in 4 hours.


----------



## malarz (Aug 1, 2011)

Roadog said:


> http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pro...ringCategory=exterior_paint_coatings/primers/
> 
> I'd use this. The adhesive bonding is good too but i'm guessing (Hope) you are using an oil size for the gilding especially on a door. Some of the solvents in the oil size will react badly or could with the adhesion primer. Make sure you seal it immediately...(speaking from experience) or it will have tarnished hand prints all over it.


Thanks for the link. I've been using Rust No More (catchy!) from Wilson Imperial (wilsonimperial.com). I re-read the label and see that it dries to touch in 1-2 and recoat in 4 - 6 hours. Good enough for this job. 

I will be using Dux Slow-Set Gold Size which New York Central assures me is the replacement for the no-longer-available-from-them Rolco, my former favorite. Doesn't make sense since Sepp Leaf told me yesterday Rolco is available. Just not from NY Central, I guess.

Maybe I should continue this discussion on Faux Forum?


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

"Maybe I should continue this discussion on Faux Forum?"

LOL...why? I'm a member there and here. You can go to 25 forums and get 25 opinions. Not trying to be "flip", but if you are wondering about a primer on a certain substrate, the best ones to ask are Painters. Most on FF hire out base painters, then do their decorative work. The ones that do there own work and know how to paint use SW or BM primarily. A lot are also in the faux effects club.
Rolco is still around. From what I heard Sepp bailed them out. Guess they were having hard times. Rolco topcoat is still hard to get. What are you planning to use as a clear coat?


----------



## malarz (Aug 1, 2011)

Roadog said:


> "Maybe I should continue this discussion on Faux Forum?"
> 
> LOL...why? I'm a member there and here. You can go to 25 forums and get 25 opinions. Not trying to be "flip", but if you are wondering about a primer on a certain substrate, the best ones to ask are Painters. Most on FF hire out base painters, then do their decorative work. The ones that do there own work and know how to paint use SW or BM primarily. A lot are also in the faux effects club.
> Rolco is still around. From what I heard Sepp bailed them out. Guess they were having hard times. Rolco topcoat is still hard to get. What are you planning to use as a clear coat?


I meant the gold size part of the discussion...Anyway I haven't yet thought about a topcoat. Any suggestions? I'll be gilding with a variegated leaf.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

That's one hell of a apartment door. It will prob cost more than a months rent. Trade? :whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree with Gabe.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

malarz said:


> Any recommendations? I need to prime a steel apartment door, interior side. The door was painted, has been stripped and is down to the metal. I'll be topcoating with a gold size then applying composition (fake gold) leaf. Yeah, I get all the fun jobs!
> 
> Its a small space in a small entry which is already finished and decorated with wall hangings and tables. No way I can spray a primer so it'll have to be done with a brush and short nap roller cover.
> 
> ...


BM Metal and wood enamel. Latex or oil. Low luster is self priming. Any color you want. Flows nice. Impervo And Impervex


----------



## baforese (Nov 4, 2009)

Rolco is still in business. Just talked with the people at Sepp and ordered some quick size. They have oodles. Just got a shipment about a month ago. Dux is new to the gilding market.


----------

